# Any thoughts on Uranium?



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

I recently added Comeco to my portfolio (CCO). Been hearing rumblings about uranium exploding in price (Japan coming back online, Russia ending the nuke breakdown), was wondering if anyone heard anything about Denison (DML)? Looks cheap and ripe for a juicy takeover.

Thoughts?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Doesn't answer your question today, but google 'modular reactors'. These will decentralize power. I will be a uranium stock buyer before these come on line. Got a ways to wait though.


----------

